# broadheads???



## t_lowe_308 (Oct 31, 2004)

*broad heads*​
zwickey411.43%muzzy2160.00%crimson talon25.71%steel force38.57%magnus514.29%


----------



## t_lowe_308 (Oct 31, 2004)

i was just wondering what kind of broad heads u guys used??? i shoot zwicky black biamonds. the 2 blades.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't shoot any of those options listed. The only broadhead I have ever shot are Rocky Mountain Premier 125's. I get excelent flight out of them and the consistancy like a field tip. I guess as the old saying goes, if it works don't try and fix it.

Did you ever find that deer?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Bear razorheads, for the same reason as Goldy, no failures and they fly well out of my long bow and recurve.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Bear Razorheads.... I've tried others and always return to what works. They are tough and still reasonably priced compared to others.


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

thunderhead 100's

mark


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Thunderhead 125's

huntin1


----------



## agrotom (Sep 14, 2004)

Thunderhead 125 for Elk and 125gr Rocky Mountain Snypers for deer. :sniper:


----------



## tumblebuck (Feb 17, 2004)

I'm with Goldy...Rocky Mountain 125's!


----------



## Lance Pardee (Oct 28, 2004)

I shoot Thunderhead 125's for every thing. I've tried a couple of different brands and nothing hits as hard or flies as true as Thunderheads


----------



## SMOKEPOLE (Nov 24, 2004)

I shoot NUGENT blades and for two reasons 1) their easily resharpened in the field. 2) They causes massive blood loss with proper arrow placement. The only downfall i've noticed is that the arrow flight is a little more inconsistant(even when properly tuned) compared to a three blade broadhead.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Thunderhead 100's


----------



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

When someone makes a better head than a Muzzy, I'll buy it.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i used to shoot muzzys but i turned up my bow and now they don't fly right. i switched to spitfire 100's.


----------



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

Retune your bow and the muzzys will again fly true.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i had it at 75 lbs and now its at 80. the broads heads all dip down and to the right. i used to shoot mechanicals when i shot alum. arrows and liked them. didn't get a chance to try them out with the carbons this year.


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

Man, you forgot one of the biggest companies in your poll, NAP. I shoot Spitfire 100's out of my bow. They're nice because there is absolutely no sharpening (just replace the blades) and no o-rings to worry about.


----------



## Brix (Dec 15, 2003)

I also use the spitfire 100s. Did the job for me this year, deer didn't make it more than 50 yards.


----------



## PSEBabyG (Jan 7, 2005)

I use thunderhead 125's. I have never had any problem with them so why change!


----------

